# Dry dosing CSM+B



## Oreo (May 16, 2008)

Does anyone have any information on how to dry dose CSM+B using weight? I have a real nice scale for this & prefer to do it that way. Just can't find any info on it.


----------



## Oreo (May 16, 2008)

Nevermind, found the answer myself HERE.

0.1 gram Plantex CSM+B dosed dry in 20 gallons of water will add 0.09 ppm of iron.

Suggested iron levels are 0.1-0.5 ppm


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for posting your results on the research. I was curious myself.

-Dave


----------

